# Post Mitch Rapp Depression



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a lot like post-partum depression.  You spend months preparing for the arrival, and wham, before you know it, it's over.
I have read everything in the series and now I'm stumped.  I've read a few free samples of some similar books people have suggested, but none grab me like Vince Flynn can.
Anyone with some really GREAT substitutes until the next one comes out in October?  I miss reading but can't justify paying for a book when I can't get more than a few pages read before I'm numb


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have a suggestion, but I'm in nearly the same boat as you.  I'm dreading finishing American Assassin because I know I'll be Vince Flynn-less for a while.  

I did see Vince Flynn gave a quote on Glenn Beck's book "Overton Window."  Could have been just a favor for the publisher or maybe Vince Flynn actually digs the book.  Might be worth checking out.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

This is why I am saving "American  Assassin".   Just finished Pursuit of Honor and I don't want to be without one to read.   I enjoy Brad Thor too (and his  main  character  -  Scot  Horvath)- very similar to Flynn.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't even started AA yet... been so busy with my own projects. But I'll get to it soon, I think.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

My husband loves Vince Flynn's book! They are by far his favorite. He also reads Daniel Silva and likes them though they are more international than Flynn's novels.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm glad Kindle has samples.  So far I'm on my 4th sample and nothing has grabbed me yet.  The search continues.  Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

As a Vince Flynn fan, I'll second both Brad Thor and Daniel Silva.  The Thor novels are very close to Flynn and Silva, in my opinion, has the best series on the market today, the Gabriel Allon books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

www.literature-map.com

Put in an author name and authors who are similar are shown closest in the 'cloud'.

www.fantasticfiction.co.uk

Put in an author name and you get a listing of all his/her titles in order.  AND, at the bottom, a listing of "This Author recommends".


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

a big + 1 on Brad Thor.  

I just finished Gideon's War by Howard Gordon.  Not as good as Flynn but not bad at all


----------



## ToddBush (Feb 1, 2011)

Silva is good.  Very good.  But his books lean more toward literary, i.e. the old school spy novels of like The Spy Who Came In From the Cold, Day of the Jackal, etc.  In that sense, they are more espionage rather than thrillers.  But then again, you can go the other way too and hit James Rollins and Matthew Reilly, but they are too far into the thriller and action stuff and less on plot.  That's why I think Thor and Flynn are so good.  They skirt both genres.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm slightly confused...  I bought one of the older Mitch Rapp book and have yet to read it, but is the author done with the character and no longer writing books with that character in it?  Or is it because the latest book with Mitch Rapp is out and everyone is still waiting for the next one?  I know little to nothing about this whole series, and like I said I just bought like the first or second book on a whim as I tend to like the good ol' Tom Clancy like books, and thought about starting another series.  Everyone seems to be raving about Vince Flynn...

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  think -  those  of  us that have been  long time  Mitch  Rapp fans  have read  all of the books in the series.  Actually - I've saved  American Assassin because I  don't  want to be out of one  to  read  (silly,  huh?)


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

I like Mitch Rapp too.  Scot Horvath in Brad Thor's books is pretty similar.  One of his books related to Hannibal's charge of elephants across the Italian Alps.  I cannot remember the name, but that was a good one.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Tris said:


> Sorry, but I'm slightly confused... I bought one of the older Mitch Rapp book and have yet to read it, but is the author done with the character and no longer writing books with that character in it? Or is it because the latest book with Mitch Rapp is out and everyone is still waiting for the next one? I know little to nothing about this whole series, and like I said I just bought like the first or second book on a whim as I tend to like the good ol' Tom Clancy like books, and thought about starting another series. Everyone seems to be raving about Vince Flynn...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tris


He's still telling Mitch Rapp stories, but his last one came out in October, and we are waiting on another. Once I got started in the series, I couldn't stop. Right now, I'm working on Power Down, by Ben Coes. Keep the suggestions coming...it's a long wait.


----------



## hiwaystar (Sep 16, 2012)

Try the Jack Reacher series by Lee Child.  Not a cia agent but deffinately a BAD ASS!


----------



## hiwaystar (Sep 16, 2012)

Try the Jack Reacher series by Lee Child.  Jacks not a CIA agent, but he's a real bad ass.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I know how you all feel. I had been intending to read Vince Flynn's books for years, but just got into them last month. I am now reading _Pursuit of Honor_, and, when I'm finished will have read all of his books. (I worked AA and Kill Shot into my reading order once I realized that AA was about beginning of Mitch Rapp as an operative.) I truly LOVE the books, and will be eagerly awaiting the newest one.

When I finish POH, I'll go back to a couple of J.D. Robb's "In Death" books. I've heard good things about the books by Lee Childs (Jack Reacher?) and Daniel Silva, so I'm sure I'll be looking into those soon.


----------

